# The real thing



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This has been sitting on a siding a few miles from my house. Behind them are several huge cold storage buildings for all sorts of fruit, mainly apples for Motts... And 2 of my










































AF engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry about the duplicate posts.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> This has been sitting on a siding a few miles from my house. Behind them are several huge cold storage buildings for all sorts of fruit, mainly apples for Motts... And 2 of my
> View attachment 543112
> View attachment 543113
> View attachment 543113
> ...


Very nice! Now you need to weather your model.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

The photo looks to be an ALCO S4, or S something or other..Your models don't seem to match that if that's what you are asking..."And two of my AF engines " << What does this mean ?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Pretty sure that means American Flyer... I think they are Baldwin VO-1000's,
or as close as AF came to it... prettty nice models!!

flyernut, what to use for the plywood in the windows?? 😆 😅


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cid said:


> Pretty sure that means American Flyer... I think they are Baldwin VO-1000's,
> or as close as AF came to it... prettty nice models!!
> 
> flyernut, what to use for the plywood in the windows?? 😆 😅


How about balsa wood?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

prolly perfect!!
1/64th. I didn't even know you could get it 🤣


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Below is a link to TrainResource.com with a short history of the Genesee & Wyoming railway. TrainResource made a limited run of O gauge boxcars representing this line.

Railroad History - TrainResoure.com - Home of Buffalo Creek Graphics


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great link, thanks for posting it Sagas. I am a Pittsburgher yet never heard of the Genesee and Wyoming.
When flyernut posted the pictures of two of his Gilbert Baldwins and the GW engine I thought it was a Baldwin with different hood detail. After looking closer at it I now see the difference in the cab design, so what is it, some type of Alco?


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Below is a link to a listing of diesel locomotive listings for the line by number.

Genesse & Wyoming Railroad Roster


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

According to the link cab #35 is an Alco S4 built 6/59.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

telltale, you were right on!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice pics flyernut. I wonder why the cab windows are boarded up. Maybe its a slug now.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

This illustrates what I keep saying. I always learn something from the members of this Forum. Thanks for posting flyernut and thanks for the ID Tom. About 75 miles east of me there is a similar looking engine. Next time I am over that way I will get a picture of it. I've always wondered what model it was. I always figured it was some type of Alco but now I wonder. This one is still in use moving grain cars around in a large grain handling facility. It looks pretty much like the one pictured as far as shape and design. There is plenty of rust on it but also yellow paint but not UP shade. There is lettering under the rust but hard to tell what it says. 

Mopac, the windows were probably boarded up to stop vandals from knocking out the glass. Seems like around here where there is an empty building and any kind of window size, there is also a rock or two thrown through it. A friend of mine has 2 empty buildings down town and both HAD big store windows. I say had. Now plywood.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Same here. I know relatively little about prototype engines and assumed the one pictured was a Baldwin. I never knew ALCO made a similar looking engine.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> According to the link cab #35 is an Alco S4 built 6/59.





cid said:


> telltale, you were right on!


TANKS !


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are cool links. Thanx!
I wonder what my wife would think If I had that diesel moved behind the house, then painted it to match my AF 355?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

She would likely think you had lost your mind. However if you have enough room in the backyard, why not!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I assume you are familiar with Ward Kimball, one of the Disney animators and a charter member of Walt’s Nine Old Men team. He was the creator of Jimminy Cricket. Ward had a very large Train collection from around the world and had a complete, full size railroad in his backyard. I had the privilege of being invited to Ward’s house to see the collection, the railroad and spend some time with him. His railroad was documented in CTT in about 2000 or 2001. Tell your wife one engine is no big deal compared to Ward’s backyard railroad!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

There was a railfan who died a couple of years ago near here. He had a caboose and a couple of boxcars scattered around his property. A lot of other train stuff too. I could see an old caboose set up as a bunk house in the back. I wouldn't know how to move it cheaply though...


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I saw of Ward Kimballs stuff too. Impressive.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Or, you could do something like this:










EMD F45 converted to hotel rooms, Izaak Walton Inn, Glacier Park.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> I assume you are familiar with Ward Kimball, one of the Disney animators and a charter member of Walt’s Nine Old Men team. He was the creator of Jimminy Cricket. Ward had a very large Train collection from around the world and had a complete, full size railroad in his backyard. I had the privilege of being invited to Ward’s house to see the collection, the railroad and spend some time with him. His railroad was documented in CTT in about 2000 or 2001. Tell your wife one engine is no big deal compared to Ward’s backyard railroad!


Tom once upon a time I watched a documentary on Ward Kimball plus read about the man in CTT which I still have. Outstanding full size railroad and collection. I am envious of the time you got to spend with him. I used to watch his TV train program as well. That program would highlight his real trains from time to time besides his indoor collection. Was the name of it "Tracks Ahead"? I may have that confused with another weekly TV train program I used to watch as well. Since he was a Disney animator and a knowledgeable train collector, I always thought he would be a most interesting man to talk with.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyerFan said:


> There was a railfan who died a couple of years ago near here. He had a caboose and a couple of boxcars scattered around his property. A lot of other train stuff too. I could see an old caboose set up as a bunk house in the back. I wouldn't know how to move it cheaply though...


 A farmer I know near here has an old TP&W caboose setting out near his barn. This guy's grandfather was a big cattle producer and shipper at on time. The TP&W main runs right by the cattle barns so there already was a spur track from the cattle days. It sat unused for years. Eventually the TP&W wanted to tear out the connection to the main line but before they did, the guy I know bought a TP&W caboose and had it delivered by a passing train one day long ago. His only cost was the purchase of the caboose. By the way, the caboose is a steal bay window type. Inside is a beautiful HO layout. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

When we loose people like Ward there is just so much knowledge that disappears forever. His house and train buildings were on a large lot in the San Gabriel valley.
I wonder how many rooms are in that F45 diesel.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

So very true.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm rethinking my idea of a caboose/train car on my property; Hobo's or my B.I.L.'s.
One and the same...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Mikeh49 said:


> Or, you could do something like this:
> 
> View attachment 543193
> 
> ...


The F and FP45 is one of my favorite North American locomotives. I had an Athearn Amtrak FP45 decades ago pulling a six coach consist on my last layout.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Should have included the link to the Izaak Walton Inn. They have a caboose, too, if you prefer.









Glacier National Park Lodging | Glacier Hotels | Izaak Walton Inn


The Izaak Walton Inn is the perfect choice for Glacier National Park lodging. We have a historic lodge, caboose cabin rentals, and a vacation home to rent during your vacation to Glacier.




izaakwaltoninn.com


----------

